# cleaned pellet stove glass door. but one very stubborn stain. like a water stain. how can I remove?



## Ericwest (Dec 20, 2012)

thoroughly cleaned the glass door on my pellet stove...with windex ....and it cleaned up real nice...except for two large light colored stains...sort of like the water or mineral stains on your shower glass...what would remove these?...thanks


----------



## bonesy (Dec 20, 2012)

Try dipping a wet paper towel in some of the ash and see if it wipes it off.


----------



## rwebs (Dec 20, 2012)

Ericwest said:


> thoroughly cleaned the glass door on my pellet stove...with windex ....and it cleaned up real nice...except for two large light colored stains...sort of like the water or mineral stains on your shower glass...what would remove these?...thanks


 

I've had the same thing, and use Rutland Conditioning Glass Cleaner.  Got it at Home Depot I think,


----------



## ltlhawk (Dec 20, 2012)

The wet paper towel dipped in ash idea works great.. It is even described in my owners manual to do that....


----------



## whlago (Dec 20, 2012)

newspaper dipped in water and ash.....scrub scrub scrub


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 20, 2012)

if your windex has ammonia in it, STOP! don't ever use ammonia on the ceramic glass.


my first thought though is to ask if you cleaned the outside of the glass too?
i know it took me a few times of wondering "why can't i get that smudge out" till i routinely do both sides of the glass now.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 20, 2012)

Funny thing about glass it has two sides  .


----------



## gfreek (Dec 20, 2012)

I was given a bottle of Speedy White Hearth & Stove Cleaner when I bought my stove, cleans glass,creosote,etc


----------



## Ericwest (Dec 20, 2012)

I did clean both sides...and in fact discovered its on the outside of the door glass.....I will try some of the ideas here...and let you guys know if it works....thanks for letting me know that ammonia is not good for the glass....why is that?..what happens if you use windex with ammonia?


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 20, 2012)

the ammonia will penetrate the porous ceramic glass and cause irreversible clouding.
i would most definitely stick with the water and ash method if it were me.
cheaper too. i never get any deposits that even make me think i need any chemical action.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Dec 20, 2012)

ceramic stove top cleaner . it's made for this type of glass and is sold everywhere . works a treat


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 20, 2012)

buy stuff like that if you think you really need it. water is (almost) free. and you already paid for the ash.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Dec 20, 2012)

St_Earl said:


> buy stuff like that if you think you really need it. water is (almost) free. and you already paid for the ash.


 
it costs like $5 for a bottle that will last 2 years if just used once a week on my stove and i already had it because i have a ceramic cooktop .  besides it DEFINATELY works better than messy ash .  so


----------



## JoeS (Dec 20, 2012)

Still like the magic eraser to clean the glass.

Has never let me down.


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 20, 2012)

lol, woody 

sounds like a good thing then.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Dec 20, 2012)

JoeS said:


> Still like the magic eraser to clean the glass.
> 
> Has never let me down.


 
sorry but they cost money and even if they work great , we can't have that here


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Dec 20, 2012)

St_Earl said:


> lol, woody


 

hey the money this stove is saving me over oil amounts to thousands and thankfully i'm employed .  i know alot aren't     so not trying to make fun of those really struggling .    been there myself .


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 20, 2012)

Woody1911a1 said:


> hey the money this stove is saving me over oil amounts to thousands and thankfully i'm employed . i know alot aren't  so not trying to make fun of those really struggling . been there myself .


well. i am retired. but it's not like i couldn't buy a bottle of something.
it's just that i have never needed too.
the glass is sparkling clean (just did it today)
i as many others have good success with just water.
but i have no idea how other people's glass gets.
whatever works for you. as long as the newbies don't use something that will damage their glass. and everyone cleans both sides of the glass, we can all continue enjoying great soaking heat and save tons of cash over oil.

i apologize if i sounded smug or disparaging when i posted.


oh yeah -


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 20, 2012)

St_Earl said:


> the ammonia will penetrate the porous ceramic glass and cause irreversible clouding.
> i would most definitely stick with the water and ash method if it were me.
> cheaper too. i never get any deposits that even make me think i need any chemical action.



That may be what St_Earl is speaking of.... If you used an ammonia based product, then you may have already started to "cloud" or "whiten" the glass?


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Dec 20, 2012)

St_Earl said:


> oh yeah -


 

cheers bud


----------



## nailed_nailer (Dec 20, 2012)

FYI
Magic Eraser info
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melamine_foam

Available in 1/2" or 1" Sheet form at McMaster Carr
http://www.mcmaster.com/#melamine-thermal-insulation/=kokzaj
1/2"x24"x48" unfaced sheet $26.85
1"x24"x48" unfaced sheet $39.17

Lot cheaper than Grocery store.

BTW I use a wet sponge with a little ash to clean my glass.
---Nailer---


----------



## gfreek (Dec 20, 2012)

Magic Eraser  contains formaldehyde, melamine, to name a few chemicals,,,   enough for me..


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 26, 2012)

some of you might benefit by trying just a dry soft cloth.
the ash these mwps leaves on my glass doesn't really adhere to a point i even need water.
been a few weeks since i used any water at all. and the glass is "crystal" clear.


----------



## jdempsey (Dec 26, 2012)

A spray bottle of water is all i have ever used. Wipe down with paper towels and looks nice and clean.

At least for a lil while.


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 26, 2012)

yeah. i had been using water. but i'm discovering i don't even seem to need it.


----------

